# My grandson and his golden



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my, that is lovely, what precious memories they are creating together. How old are they both?


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

Awwww, that is sweet.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Take lots of photos. That dog will be one of his most priceless memories.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My grandson Colin is 20 months and his golden Kinser is five. Brother to my Gunner.
My other grandson's have their brother Murphy.
Here is Gunner, Selka and Murphy








and Dylan and Grant with Murphy.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Colin has his own website so it's loaded with pics of he and Kinser.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh, those are the most precious pictures !!!!! And they have the same hair color... How old is your grson?????

Here is our oldest grandson, Caleb with his pal Penny:










Anyone else????


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Great pictures which will become great memories!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

What precious photos!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I love that they have the same hair color!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I agree those photos are adorable!!!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh those are darling photos!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Colin is expecting a baby brother or sister in Sept.
And Dylan,7 and Grant 3 are having a baby brother Carter any day!
No granddaughters yet. Keeping my fingers crossed for the one due in Sept!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Debles said:


> Colin is expecting a baby brother or sister in Sept.
> And Dylan,7 and Grant 3 are having a baby brother Carter any day!
> No granddaughters yet. Keeping my fingers crossed for the one due in Sept!


Very cute! My Mom had 5 daughters. She got one Granddaughter out of all of us and 10 Grandsons!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Here's a couple more that are sweet:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Kimm,
I have 3 sisters, I had four daughters, and now all grandsons so far!
I hope I don't end up with 10!!!!!!!
They already wear me out!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

So so sweet! I LOVE the 'lick' pic and the face of pure joy on Colin!
And their hair color, wow!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Debles said:


> Kimm,
> I have 3 sisters, I had four daughters, and now all grandsons so far!
> I hope I don't end up with 10!!!!!!!
> They already wear me out!


I was the 5th daughter and my Dad rolled over and said, "Another girl!:doh:" Only one Grandson was born before my Dad passed and one Granddaughter was born 3 days before he died. He wanted a son so badly and never knew how many Grandson's he had.

The boys sure do poop you out!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm sure he knows. : )


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Debles said:


> Colin is expecting a baby brother or sister in Sept.
> And Dylan,7 and Grant 3 are having a baby brother Carter any day!
> No granddaughters yet. Keeping my fingers crossed for the one due in Sept!





Kimm said:


> Very cute! My Mom had 5 daughters. She got one Granddaughter out of all of us and 10 Grandsons!


I was the last girl born in my family till I had my daughter Steph -after my son Cris! Had 2 brothers, they had 2 boys each, my cousins were all boys and they had all boys! But I didn't get any good 'hand-me-downs' for her:no: and you're right, all those boys were handfuls!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Debles said:


> Kimm,
> I have 3 sisters, I had four daughters, and now all grandsons so far!
> I hope I don't end up with 10!!!!!!!
> They already wear me out!


 
You have ADORABLE grandchildren. In my husbands family there were 3 boys ( my hubby is the youngest). Between all of us we've had 7 boys. My two are the only with children ( so far). Our older son has 2 boys and the younger son has a GIRL !!!!!! The first girl born into my hubby's family in 80 years !!!!!!! And believe me, they wear you out no matter the sex.... I always say that's why God gave children to the young people... at least us Grandmas get to go home and recuperate !!!!! Have a safe trip and enjoy the excitement that only a new one can bring !!!

Betty


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This is my Gunner with Dylan.
















I posted this one before but it's so cute. It's the oldest grandson with Murphy. It was on the cover of Golden Retriever Weekly.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

What lovely photos!!!!! The bond between your Grandson and his Golden is undeniable. PRICELESS!!!!!!

Your photos definitely brightened my day! 

~Jackie


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

great pics !! gotta love that first one though


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks McSwede! I got choked up reading everyone's comments!

Dave, Yeah, They're a pair. : )


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are all beautiful pictures of your grandkids and pups. They are all touching and show such love in their faces. Makes me want a little kid to have some pictures like that.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

All athe pictures arewonderful. Just shows that kids and goldens belong together.

Strange about fam,ilies. There was jsut my grandma and her sister. My grandma had 3 boys, her sister had 2 girls. Of my grandm'as sons. oldest had boy and girl. Boy ahd 2 girls, daughter had 3 boys. Daddy had 3 boys and two girls. Of us, I had 2 boys, brother had boy & girl, sister had 2 girls and l boy, brother had one girl and adopted 2 more, youngest brother had boy and girl

Daddy's youngest brother had boy and girl and each had 1 boys and two girls.

Of grandma's sisters 2 girls, one had 2 boys and 2 girls, the other had 1 girl and 3 boys.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

All I can say is adorable, great pictures.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

They are so precious together!!! Absolutely gorgeous, both of them!! My nephew is about 4 months older than Jersey... it's so cool seeing them grow up together!! One benefit for your grandson though, having a slightly older golden (instead of a puppy with a baby) definately adds to their early interaction... I bet he'll never forget that sweet pup.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Gorgeous pictures or your grandson and golden ,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a great kid! It makes me so sad when little kids are afraid of dogs, and this is a classic best friend situation.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Those photos have me beaming they are so beautiful, and so fun. They perfectly capture the golden temperment. 

Angie


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I love the photos like these. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Ohmygoodness! What a great way to start the day!!!  These are the cutest pictures ever!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks! Just looking through them again... I get choked up. : )


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Awwwwwww, those pictures are what it's all about.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What GReat pictures!!!!!!!!! Captures the spirit of both of them!!!!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

what a bunch of gorgeous kids!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Cuteness all the way!!!  Sure is something bout goldens and kids!!!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Cute Pictures


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Feb 15, 2008)

Great pics everyone...proof that goldens really are the best dogs for kids


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

are the goldens all the same age? he's got that great grey face so he looks older than his brothers.


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

Those are really precious photos! Makes me feel warm and fuzzy! thanks!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> are the goldens all the same age? he's got that great grey face so he looks older than his brothers.


Selka is nine. He is the other three's uncle. : ) They are 5 and brothers.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Bumping for a newbie considering a golden.


----------

